# HCG from Trigger Shot



## nixwilson (Jun 25, 2012)

Hello all,

I am on my 2nd fresh cycle, we did 2 1/2 weeks of down-reg, along side Gonal-F and I did my trigger shot last Monday (Dec 3rd) at 9pm, had my egg collection on Wednesday (Dec 5th, got 15), 4 made it to blast and I had 2 put back in on Monday (Dec 10th). 

My question is how long can the trigger shot of HCG stay in your system? Last time I had my transfer on a Sunday and got a positive 5 days later (but sadly miscarried at 7 weeks), was thinking of testing on Saturday but worried it might still be lingering!

N


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

It's really hard to tell, as it can vary from person to person.  I knew in advance I wanted to test early so tested from 2 days after ET.  I got a BFN, so the HCG trigger was out of my system after about 5/6 days of taking it.

I then knew that any BFP's I got were genuine after that.

Good luck

Stacey
X


----------



## solucky (Apr 16, 2008)

hi nix,our dates are exactly the same for trigger shot,egg coll and embryo transfer!

i tested this morn and got a negative,i have been testing since day after embryo transfer and it has been a faint positive up until now.i  expect to get a positive on monday,if i am going to get one! i wil continue to test everyday

let me kow how yoy get on.

are you on pessaries? i am on 2x400mg progesterone pessaries daily.i have sore boobs,but had them since before embryo transfer,so can't be a pregnancy symptom.i have got a slightly sickly feeling at the back of my throat,started today,don't want to read to much into it...


----------



## Foxybaby (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi Nix & Solucky

Me too! Same dates! This is my 1st IVF. Doing flare protocol so had a small HCG injection yesterday. I tested on a 10miu IC to see trigger. I heard about 7-10 days for the EC trigger but could be different with everyone. I know this last one will not be as much as was only 8 clicks of a 250 Ovitrelle pen. I will test every day till my OTD on the 21st.


----------



## Foxybaby (Dec 18, 2006)

Actually ignore half of mine, only the ET was the same. I had a 3 day transfer, 2 8cell's transferred


----------



## nixwilson (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey Solucky and Foxybaby, good luck with your embies  Nice to have people sharing dates 

I tested yesterday, had a very faint positive and then this morning negative so reckon thats the trigger completely gone now so anything after this will be a proper yay or nay. Fingers and toes crossed! I will test again on Monday too (if I can hold out grin)

I am taking daily Crinone pessaries (did cyclogest last time, not sure why we changed but Doc knows best i guess?)

Nice to be able to chat, feel a bit isolated out here xx

N x


----------

